# Locally Available Tubing



## Cupajo (Mar 14, 2015)

The most available in bulk tubing locally is 1/4"X 3/8" latex from a number of retail outlets. Anyone have any experience with this tubing?

Many thanks for you replies in advance as I know, based on reading many of the posts here, that someone here has the info I am looking for and is eager to share!!

Regards to all,

CJ


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most hardware stuff is suitable for heavy frames and big loads. You might check to see if there is a medical supply in the area. They usually have a variety of surgical tubing available for reasonable prices.


----------



## Cupajo (Mar 14, 2015)

flipgun said:


> Most hardware stuff is suitable for heavy frames and big loads. You might check to see if there is a medical supply in the area. They usually have a variety of surgical tubing available for reasonable prices.


I appreciate your prompt reply! Of the two local med outlets the size I mention was stocked and only one of them had another size which was 1/16" ID x 3/16"OD and I thought way too small to produce much power.

I didn't think to ask if the supplier could order/stock the size I would prefer.

I know I could order "on line", but for the amount I would want I would rather just stop by a local supplier if possible and avoid delays.

Regards,

CJ


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

are you planning on hunting right away or are you just learning that 3/16 tubing is stronger and faster than you might imagine and would be great for target shooting and don't forget you can use it for pseudo tapers and looped tubes as well :wave:


----------



## Cupajo (Mar 14, 2015)

bigron said:


> are you planning on hunting right away or are you just learning that 3/16 tubing is stronger and faster than you might imagine and would be great for target shooting and don't forget you can use it for pseudo tapers and looped tubes as well :wave:


Just looking for info based on someone's experience so that I can make an educated guess about using this tubing for a "general purpose" slingshot!

As an old timer who made and used his share of rock "shooters" in Texas as a kid I would rather not waste time and effort learning things that have been learned by others who are willing to share.

Your reply hints that this may be a tube worth exploring, but doesn't offer info about your experience to firm up the hints. 

Thanks for your reply just the same!!

Regards,

CJ


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Look at latex-tubing.com,

I get a lot of tubing from them and they are great.

wll


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

ive been using 3/8 od x 1/4 id to me it seems to have some good power i haven't tried using 1/2 ball bearings yet


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Cupajo said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > are you planning on hunting right away or are you just learning that 3/16 tubing is stronger and faster than you might imagine and would be great for target shooting and don't forget you can use it for pseudo tapers and looped tubes as well :wave:
> ...


well i apologize for wasting your time by trying to help i won't do it again


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vashshadow said:


> ive been using 3/8 od x 1/4 id to me it seems to have some good power i haven't tried using 1/2 ball bearings yet


That is WAAAAY overkill for 1/2 bearings, their is a lot of wasted energy, not to mention finger slap that will make you stand up and bruise you for sure !

What ammo will you be shooting (just 1/2"), and what is your draw length .... very important as to match ammo to power source.

My 5/16 OD will send 315gr ammo through 3/4 sheet rock and that is the heaviest tubes I shoot. 3/8" OD tubes are very heavy and you may loose much more than you will gain ... check out the power ranger section of this forum.

If you are interested in speed with 1/2 inch steel, then a small tubes with a long draw will send your ammo flying very fast.

I see you are new to this forum and may not know this stuff yet ... it takes a while. I have found for me and the heavy ammo I shoot about a 1/16 wall is about all that is needed, and the rest is determined by the OD

Look at the post Henry has done and Charles ... they have been at this for a long while and have lost of useful info. If you really want to send them, then flats are your best bet, just look at the speeds the guys are getting in the ammo for hunting threads !

wll


----------



## Cupajo (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you wll for your helpful reply! Browsing through the wealth of information available on this site boggles this old mind and you have have helped clear up my understanding of the amazing power these tubes can provide.

Regards and best wishes,

CJ


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Ya I'm use 1/16 wall and I know 1/2 is to light but it's the cheapest heavier shot I can get in bulk until I get my 1/2 oz and 3/4 oz lead mold. I've yet to get hand slap


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vashshadow said:


> Ya I'm use 1/16 wall and I know 1/2 is to light but it's the cheapest heavier shot I can get in bulk until I get my 1/2 oz and 3/4 oz lead mold.* I've yet to get hand slap*


Yes the 1/2oz and 3/4oz ammo knock the stuffing out of everything they hit if driven at a reasonable speed;- )

wll


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

im hoping the 3/8 rubber tubbing will work for them


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Can someone suggest what kind of bands should one get for shooting 3/8 steel? I am looking to buy from http://www.latex-tubing.com/

Would 1/8 I.D. x 1/32 W. - 3/16 O.D. work?


----------

